# Finally! Adult Idolomantis!



## Andrew (Oct 31, 2008)

A big beautiful male, molted this morning. I can only imagine how big the females will be!












Now just gotta wait for him to green up.


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow...  congrats, Andrew! He's beautiful!!!   Thanks for sharing his pic with us! Neat.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 1, 2008)

WoW! u the man!


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice! How many males and females do you have?


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrate Andrew, worth the wait  My male lives from 2 to 4 months so you have plenty of time to wait for an adult female, hope you will soon have your female. I remember my first female is just 2 weeks after the first adult male when kept in the same condition. I would increase humidity now and also after female produce the ootheca. Increasing humidity seems to "encourage" last molt and ootheca to hatch too. But for now, all the best for a smooth molting on all your female idolo.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone!



ABbuggin said:


> Nice! How many males and females do you have?


4 males, 2 females. I'm very happy with the way that turned out.  



yen_saw said:


> Congrate Andrew, worth the wait  My male lives from 2 to 4 months so you have plenty of time to wait for an adult female, hope you will soon have your female. I remember my first female is just 2 weeks after the first adult male when kept in the same condition. I would increase humidity now and also after female produce the ootheca. Increasing humidity seems to "encourage" last molt and ootheca to hatch too. But for now, all the best for a smooth molting on all your female idolo.


Thanks, definitely worth the wait.  All of mine seemed to molt to subadult at different times, but then again I didn't keep track very well.  

I'll measure the humidity and see what I can do about raising it a bit. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## MantidLord (Nov 1, 2008)

It's about time  jk: Congratulations dude.


----------



## a1_collection (Nov 2, 2008)

Beautiful. Congrats on the molt.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Jan 10, 2009)

OMG, it looks huge...

I wonder how the big the female will be...

anyway nice mantis and congratz...


----------

